# Salt Supply



## lm116 (Oct 17, 2000)

I have begun to hear rumurs that the supply of salt here in the Northeast is running low. Has anyone else heard this?


----------



## Brian Akehurst (Jan 16, 2002)

I have been hearing the same thing, I have heard mainly bagged salt was getting tight in Baltimore. This is... so far as I am concerned a rumur. I have not researched to see how true it is. I know for fact that there is NO shortage on MAGIC SALT in bags.

Brian


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I was talking to the foreman at our Town Garage last week and he said their regular supplier is out. He spent a whole morning making phone calls, reserving loads to replenish their pile.


----------



## 66Construction (Jan 26, 2001)

Where we buy they were out the begining of the week, 375,000 tons gone. They just got a barge from NYC, another 100,000 tons. From what I've heard, there isn't much of a shortage, the demand is just higher then expected. An electrician who wires houses we frame... his father owns the barges that ship scrap to NYC and return full of salt, he said the biggest problem is just keeping up, the supply is there just transporting it takes time. There's a few other suppliers around here who still have mountains of salt on hand.
Casey


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Up here in Maine, our supplier is rationing salt. International will only deliver 40 tons a day to us do the ration.

Geoff


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

I just reloaded som salt today,the prices are getting so high now.Just this week salt went up 13 bucks a yd here,it was already to $$,how do you even pass on cost increases like this?My usual supplier is out,will have it in 2weeks,I cant afford to gamble,if we get a storm.


----------



## OriginalSnowman (Feb 6, 2002)

It's the worst I've seen in many years.

What comes in is committed before it arrives. Everyone is out of the premium deicers and salt is no better.

Order what you need for the rest of the winter now, or plan on sliding a lot.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

I think the biggest problem with us private contractors is we come second to the municipalitys,they get first rights to everything,due to the shear volume they buy,I understand this,but its annoying when there is a boatload of salt,and you cant have any.This drives prices even higher.


----------



## OBRYANMAINT (May 20, 2001)

we are doing fine..guess i am lucky i am close to a mine

no end in sight right now


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

I just brought in a 140 tons,but haven't seen the invoice yet,no word here of any price increase,but some small supply problems with the bulk stuff.


----------



## Jay Kosack (Jan 2, 2002)

Monsterplow:

Who is running the Rochez yard in Philly. Thought Jody Rochez filed bankrupcty on his salt company?


----------



## SLC1 (Jul 27, 2000)

We arefine on price because we locked in a set rate at the beginning of the season, but last week I picked up 50 tons of salt and the two trucks that I hired had to wait in line for 2 1/2 hours, just to get loaded and on the scales that kinda sucked, but oh well at least I am not seeing any rationing or anything like that. Just my two cents


----------



## PAPS Landscape (Jan 30, 2002)

*Low supplies here til end of month....*

Port Newark only has about 200,000 tons according to a few truckers at my yard and the barge is not coming til the end of the month!!!


----------



## Taconic (May 18, 2001)

Jay Kosak thats IMUS salt in the Roche yard i can get you pricing if you like as we have it available to us
John Parker
Taconic Maintenance


----------



## Taconic (May 18, 2001)

*helping out our city*

The city of Poughkeepsie N.Y. ran out of salt 2 weeks ago and we have been supplying them with salt and loading there trucks with our salt. Never thought id see city highway trucks wanting to load at our location.
John Parker
Taconic Maintenance Inc
845-485-4200


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

*Hey John,*

You selling them Magic Salt???????????????????????


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

"Port Newark only has about 200,000 tons according to a few truckers at my yard and the barge is not coming til the end of the month!!!" 

Heard the same thing. Barges are in the water & on the way, but they can only go so fast, so we have to hope they get here before its all gone. Suppliers are scrambling to get alternate supplies until the port is replenished. Considering the last 5 events here were "Martha Stewart" snows that weren't quite enough to justify plowing (in less than 2 weeks), we & the gov. salters have been using a whole lot more than normal to melt snows, instead of plowing & treating for slippery conditions like normal. While I've been out doing my work I've been watching the city, state & county trucks doing their thing, and it was quite obvious they were told to melt the snow, and they sure were laying down heavier than normal apps. Only so much salt available at any given time, so having weather like this will surely have an effect on suppiles sooner than later. WX seems to be giving this area a break so hopefully supplies will catch up to demand before we really need it again.


----------



## landman (Dec 2, 2001)

International in port newark was supposed to be getting a barge in yesterday and was supposed to unload it over the weekend. Our supplier has acess to salt and he said that the port is "running low" and is only filled to about 1/2 capacity but the concern seems to be that with no incoming salt on a daily basis the towns get first priority over the private sector. We are down to about 45 tons again and we have about another 80 ton coming on tuesday. worst case I guess we'll have to use peladow instead!


----------



## Taconic (May 18, 2001)

Hi Jeff
No we only helped the city of Pougkeepsie out with straight salt as they buy Caliber from us and are using Caliber for straight liquid applications and there for dont treat there salt.The city went through 10,000 gallons in one week.Tell Joe that im sorry his tri-axles had to wait so long to get loaded as we had quite a demand on salt and treated salt. We had 42 sanders line up here to get loaded the other day man that was a sight
John Parker
Taconic Maintenance Inc
845-485-4200


----------



## lm116 (Oct 17, 2000)

We were told that International Salt had run out of salt on the dock in New Haven, CT. Do not know about anywhere else, but the other suppliers still seem to be O.K.


----------



## SLC1 (Jul 27, 2000)

lm116, I dont know who told you that International Salt has run out of salt because we picked up 50 tonsin New Haven harbor there last week and had no problem, and when we called in our order they never said anything about a shortage. Just My two cents


----------

